# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento

## anaisabel chirinos

*Estimados amigos:
aqui les envio una pagina WEB de un contacto en China que esta ofreciendo unas maquinas peletizadoras, son directo de fabricante, en esta pagina se pueden apreciar los modelos y descripcion de la maquinaria.  http://www.pelletizermill.com/index.htm
 Por intermedio de esta pagina me pueden hacer cualquier consulta. 
Atentamente 
Ing. A. Chirinos*Temas similares: SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS GMO - controla el alimento = controla el mundo !!! La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas Maquinas enzunchadoras acero inoxidables

----------


## Alper

Ing. Chirinos:
Los equipos mostrados son adecuados para pellet de alfalfa.
Mi requerimiento de producción es de 500 Kg/h.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## anaisabel chirinos

Buenas noches: 
el fabricante me dice que las maquinas son buenas para hacr los oellets de alfalfa, pero hay que aplastar a la alfalfa primero utilizando una trituradora de tipo cuchilla o un cortador de paja para cortarlo, el fabricante tambien me pregunta si va aq utilizar alfalfa humeda o seca 
saludos 
Anaisabel

----------


## Alper

Estimada Anaisabel:
La materia prima para peletizar es alfalfa seca ,picada previamente.
Se requiere algún grado de humedad en este caso.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## anaisabel chirinos

Buenas noches: 
El fabricante me indica que :
si la alfalfa esta seca,  está bien, el contenido de humedad que se requiere es de15 a 30%. 
 si las materias primas ya están picadas con anterioridad, es bueno.  the  capacity you required is 500kg/h model:9KLP--260 power:15kw capacity:300--500kg/h size:1580*600*1200 net  weight:180kg 
Atentamente 
Anaisabel

----------


## Alper

Gracias por la información Anaisabel:
Me podrias proporcionar un telef. de contacto ó email, para definir algunos detalles.

----------


## anaisabel chirinos

anaichirinos@yahoo.es

----------

